# [Bizutage] Vends panneau lumineux CMAA



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

J'ai une PA à faire passer (non, ce n'est pas pour vendre une voiture cette fois ) concernant un produit Apple qui n'est pas un Mac, un iPod ou un logiciel. C'est dans la catégorie collector. Catégorie qui n'existe sans doute pas dans les PA.

Voici le texte de l'annonce : 

« Un ancien Centre de Maintenance Agréé Apple (CMAA) de l'Isère (38) vend la bannière lumineuse CMAA qui ornait autrefois sa vitrine (voir photo). Parfait état de marche. Faire offre à taho@taho.info ou dans ce fil »


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une PA à faire passer (non, ce n'est pas pour vendre une voiture cette fois ) concernant un produit Apple qui n'est pas un Mac, un iPod ou un logiciel. C'est dans la catégorie collector. Catégorie qui n'existe sans doute pas dans les PA.
> 
> Voici le texte de l'annonce :
> 
> « Un ancien Centre de Maintenance Agréé Apple (CMAA) de l'Isère (38) vend la bannière lumineuse CMAA qui ornait autrefois sa vitrine (voir photo). Parfait état de marche. Faire offre à taho@taho.info ou dans ce fil »



Dis donc, modérateur, on ne t'a jamais montré ça ?


----------



## KARL40 (9 Septembre 2005)

Je possède un vieil halogène avec un pomme dessus.
Parfait état de marche.

Si quelqu'un veut me faire une offre, ce fil est là pour ça !

:rateau:


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2005)

Mes chers co-forumeurs.

Comme vous le savez, il est maintenant de coutûme de bizuter les nouveaux modérateurs, afin de permettre leur intégration la plus rapide possible aux moeurs en vigueur.

Le jeune Taho! a décidé de déclencher lui-même ce mouvement, qui, il est vrai, tardait, afin de laisser libre cours à notre imagniation débordante, en publiant, ici même, une Petite Annonce.

Avant de vous laisser la parole, je voudrais offrir à notre petit dernier cette magnifique représentation de lui-même, trouvé sur google.







:love: :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2005)

Notre cher Taho! aurait semble-t-il des origines asiatiques, comme on peut le voir sur cette prise de vue d'une des bouffes Pomme Grenette. On le reconnaît bien à ses deux futs, et à sa preste démarche allant chercher de la boisson pour ses congénères et convives.






Taho!, notre philipain à nous.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mes chers co-fumeurs...


Modos où cons-forumeurs on devrait-être tous logés à la même enseigne...    :love:


----------



## guytantakul (9 Septembre 2005)

Je veux bien échanger contre une poignée de pin's apple (qui fonctionnent tous très bien également)


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2005)

Pomme Grenette à nouveau hacké?


----------



## Freelancer (9 Septembre 2005)

Bengili, Taho! et Golf (de g. à dr.)​
C'est la cérémonie officielle d'intronisation de Taho! comme Co-Modo?

ps : J'ai toujours cru que google était notre ami, mais là, j'ai un doute


----------



## WebOliver (9 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> C'est la cérémonie officielle d'intronisation de Taho! comme Co-Modo?
> 
> ps : J'ai toujours cru que google était notre ami, mais là, j'ai un doute



Merde, c'est sorti.


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, modérateur, on ne t'a jamais montré ça ?


J'ai pas trouvé la rubrique "Collectors" 
Je la voyais pas forcément dans "autres"

Justement si, cher Doc, je suis allé voir avant de poster ça... Mais je vous en prie, lâchez-vous, j'adore ça ! Oh oui, faites-moi mal !


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Bengili, Taho! et Golf (de g. à dr.)​
> C'est la cérémonie officielle d'intronisation de Taho! comme Co-Modo?
> 
> ps : J'ai toujours cru que google était notre ami, mais là, j'ai un doute



Je tiens à préciser que oui, c'est bien moi sur cette photo ! ça vient de ma jeunesse et d'un spectacle que les plus jeunes et les âmes sensibles ne connaissent pas : http://rocky.horror.show.free.fr/Furieux.php


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2005)

Mon Dieu, quelle Horror :affraid:


----------



## Freelancer (9 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à préciser que oui, c'est bien moi sur cette photo ! ça vient de ma jeunesse et d'un spectacle que les plus jeunes et les âmes sensibles ne connaissent pas : http://rocky.horror.show.free.fr/Furieux.php



Tu pourras nous nous faire une démonstration de "Time Warp" à l'Apple Expo? Ca commence comme ça "just a turn to the left, then a step to the right..." Toute ma jeunesse, le lâcher de riz et de flotte entre les rangées de fauteuils du Studio Galande :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourras nous nous faire une démonstration de "Time Warp" à l'Apple Expo? Ca commence comme ça "just a turn to the left, then a step to the right..." Toute ma jeunesse, le lâcher de riz et de flotte entre les rangées de fauteuils du Studio Galande :love: :love:



Ah ça y est papilancer nous fait un coup de nostalgie ...


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourras nous nous faire une démonstration de "Time Warp" à l'Apple Expo? Ca commence comme ça "just a turn to the left, then a step to the right..." Toute ma jeunesse, le lâcher de riz et de flotte entre les rangées de fauteuils du Studio Galande :love: :love:


C'était à Annecy, par une troupe de furieux qui le jouait en français, sauf les chansons. je vous en reparlerais pour la Pré-Æ !


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2005)

Puisque tu veux bien raconter ta vie, parlons un peu de ton karma.

Taho, comme laisse imaginer la consonnance de son nom, est un être tantrique, au karma fort développé. Il a certainement eu 1000 vies, mais peu ont finalement laissé de traces.
Pourtant, la mémoire du monde conserve certaines images de ce que fut Taho! avant d'être tout vert.


* Les neuf vies de Taho!*


Taho fut d'abord, on s'en souvient, un pharaon d'Egypte, de la dynastie honnie de Sebennitos. Son court règne (-365-360 avant Jésus crie et la caravanne passe) laissa peu de souvenirs heureux. Il se fit botter le cul promptement par le fils de son régent, et sorti de l'histoire par la petite porte.
On le voit ici reniflant le baton qu'Horus venant d'enfoncer dans l'anus d'Osiris.






A la suite de cette première vie peu glorieuse, Taho retourna à l'état animal, où il fut condamné durant quelques siècles à mater les poissons des aquariums, sous la forme d'un chat.




​ 

Comme il se la joue peinard, et qu'en Egypte les chats sont sacrés, il a droit à son retour d'humanité. Le voila donc chevalier, mais en Russie, cette fois. On n'a peu de souvenirs de lui à cette époque, en dehors de son blason, particulièrement naze.




​ 

Ça n'a pas du gazer fort pour lui, car son karma le ramène à la condiion animale. Pour son retour à quatre pattes, il donne toujours dans l'animal sacré, mais sous d'autres lattitudes.

Il fut d'abord Lama, en pays aztèque, au 10° et 11° siècles, crachant dans la soupe et les faces des dieux.








Les dieux se fachèrent, et le renvoyèrent à une existence de cloporte dont on n'a que peu de souvenirs. Il se remit lentement à grimper les échelles des espèces, et on le revoit dès 1850 dans les salons de la Comtesse de Ségur, comme chien de compagnie.




​ 
Mais il faisait manifestement pipi partout, et la romancière, née Rostropchine, ne fait même pas mention de lui dans les Malheurs de Sophie.

Ce qui devait être une ascension sociale et animale se révèle donc plus compliqué, et on le retrouve un demi-siècle plus tard en Sibérie, où il tire les traineaux de la famille dégenérée des Raspoutine.




​ 
Cet épisode glaciaire lui permet néamoins de retrouver la faveur des dieux. Il se réincarne donc une deuxième fois en humain, de basse condition, paysan de Mongolie Intérieure, dont WebO nous a déjà parlé.






Puis, comme il est gentil, les dieux lui donnent une chance nouvelle, et il s'incarne en femme.
On le voit la, petite.





Mais sa sexualité est troublée par ce changement de genre, et il décide de se faire opérer pour gagner l'occident machiste.

Le voilà avant son opération.





Las, cette transformation de la volonté divine n'est pas sans causer des soucis. Et l'on peut dire aujourd'hui que l'opération n'a fait qu'ouvrir la boite de pandore, pusque Taho! (le point d'exclamation signifiant là le caractère monstrueux de la créature parvenue jusqu'à nous) est désormais l'espèce mutante que l'on connait.






Bref, Taho! a plutôt intérêt à faire gaffe, parce que son karma est loin d'être de tout repos, et qu'il ferait mieux de pas trop marcher à côté de ses pompes.


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à rezba.


 :love: Salaud  :love:


----------



## rezba (9 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> :love: Salaud  :love:



Continue à parler mal de la bouche, et tu vas te retrouver encore une fois tout en bas de l'échelle animale.

Alors que si tu es sage, je peux intercéder pour que tu trouves une position plus confortable...


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Continue à parler mal de la bouche, et tu vas te retrouver encore une fois tout en bas de l'échelle animale.
> 
> Alors que si tu es sage, je peux intercéder pour que tu trouves une position plus confortable...


Je ferais attention et me brosserais les dents tous les soirs ! 
PS : j'ai rasé le bouc depuis...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Septembre 2005)

Musique maestro !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Musique maestro !



Ah, le grand condor.... y en a même qui disent qu'ils l'ont vu voler...


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Oui rezba a complètement oublié mon passé télé-visuel !


----------



## Virpeen (9 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> « Un ancien Centre de Maintenance Agréé Apple (CMAA) de l'Isère (38) vend la bannière lumineuse CMAA qui ornait autrefois sa vitrine (voir photo). Parfait état de marche. Faire offre à taho@taho.info ou dans ce fil »



Et pour ceux qui viennent ce claquer 250 ¤ dans un iPod nano (ou un iPod pour Nano ? ah, ben c'est pareil  ), tu le fais à combien ?  :love:

PS : J'ai 30 ¤... 
re-PS : Nano met 15 ¤...


----------



## Taho! (9 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ceux qui viennent ce claquer 250 ¤ dans un iPod nano (ou un iPod pour Nano ? ah, ben c'est pareil  ), tu le fais à combien ?  :love:
> 
> PS : J'ai 30 ¤...
> re-PS : Nano met 15 ¤...


On m'en a déjà proposé plus de 100 :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (9 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On m'en a déjà proposé plus de 100 :rose:



Oui, je m'en serais doutée... :rose:
Tant pis... je commanderai des autocollants pour redécorer le bureau !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On m'en a déjà proposé plus de 100 :rose:



Wahouuuu ! Je vais faire un stand de pin's à l'arrache le vendredi à l'AE, pas loin du bar à cons, enfin derrière, tout contre le placoplatre ! Venez nombreux ! Prix spéciaux aux niewbies et aux admins !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Musique maestro !



Là je verse une larme.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Musique maestro !



Génial.....mais tu nous a trouvé ça ou...?....
:love:.....je ne l'avais pas ecouté depuis que mon mange disque m'a bouffé pour de bon le vinyl...
je devais avoir 6 ans......
'tain, j'ai le blues... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2005)

Mon cher Bronco...
Je suis ému...







Attend qu'on se voit... je vais te bizuter tu vas voir...






Ca fait toujours du bien...   


_Modo...

J'ai jamais bizuté un modo..._


----------



## Taho! (10 Septembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mon cher Bronco...
> Je suis ému...
> 
> Attend qu'on se voit... je vais te bizuter tu vas voir...
> ...








 Ce sont des avances ? tu sais je ne modère que Rendezvous... 
_Tout dépend de ce que tu entends pas bizuter..._


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des avances ? tu sais je ne modère que Rendezvous...
> _Tout dépend de ce que tu entends pas bizuter..._



Moi j'ai du mal à me modérer moi-même alors _Rendez-vous_ c'est déjà énoôorme ! 

Pour ce qui est des avances, ça fait longtemps que j'ai perdu toutes espérances, tu le sais 

C'était surtout un *chapeau bas*  devant ton *passage au vert*


----------



## gKatarn (10 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Musique maestro !



Pfffff, je dois être trop vieux, connais pô çà :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Septembre 2005)

Pareil pour moi, enfin, si.. un peu tout de même... 
Je connais, parce que je mettais la s½ur de ma copine devant ce truc pendant qu'on allait comparer nos anatomies dans la chambre de ses parents (en gros c'est une mélodie qui me tend )


----------



## rezba (10 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff, je dois être trop vieux, connais pô çà :rose:



Ça me fait plaisir, que tu dises ça, je me sens moins seul...


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Musique maestro !



tu a le theme de taho aussi sur la bo  dispos en cd :rateau:

ici aussi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a le theme de taho aussi sur la bo  dispos en cd :rateau:
> ici aussi




*Merci merci mais *
ça ira comme ça.

Avec mes conneries j'ai eu la chanson dans la tête pendant des heures hier...



 :hein:
 :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Merci merci mais *
> ça ira comme ça.
> 
> Avec mes conneries j'ai eu la chanson dans la tête pendant des heures hier...
> ...


_aaaaahahahah, Esteban, Zia, Tao, les Cités d'or !_


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> _aaaaahahahah, Esteban, Zia, Tao, les Cités d'or !_




hop.......





héhé....je l'ai meme mise dans iTunes...


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

marche pas ton image...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> marche pas ton image...



et maintenant, tu la vois....?


----------



## Taho! (11 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant, tu la vois....?


Non, vil floodeur !


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Non, vil floodeur !



bon, dernier essai....et en grand....moi, je les vois....alors....


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

je kiffe se petit logo A2 A2 passionément.


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je kiffe se petit logo A2 A2 passionément.



je sais pas pourquoi, mais je savais que ça te plairait.....
et pour ce qui ne connaisse pas, Tao, c'est le gars en robe jaune........
derriere Estaban et le perroquet....


----------



## toys (12 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi, mais je savais que ça te plairait.....
> et pour ce qui ne connaisse pas, Tao, c'est le gars en robe jaune........
> derriere Estaban et le perroquet....


ils ont repassé la série sur france 4 ou 5 je les ai quasi tous regardé.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff, je dois être trop vieux, connais pô çà :rose:





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça me fait plaisir, que tu dises ça, je me sens moins seul...





 Il n'est jamais trop tard pour découvrir Les Mystérieuses Cités d'Or! 

J'ai moi-même découvert cette série très tardivement, vers 2001, à l'occasion de rediffusions à des heures impossibles, dans le cadre de l'émission "Génération Albator". 

 Sans être un fan de la première heure, donc, je suis tout de même un converti enthousiaste.  
Je viens d'ailleurs de commander *l'intégrale de la série en DVD sur CDiscount*. Ce coffret est désormais quasiment introuvable, donc n'hésitez pas à vous précipiter!... 

 Et merci pour les deux chansons, qui sont bien évidemment dans ma bibliothèque iTunes. 

 Dans la série, j'ai toujours adoré le personnage de Tao. 
 Fort sympathique, et finalement particulièrement intelligent, bien que parfaitement ahuri au premier abord.  
 (Il est évident que je ne parle que du personnage de la série.)


----------



## gKatarn (12 Septembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Il n'est jamais trop tard pour découvrir Les Mystérieuses Cités d'Or!



Je ne voudrais vexer personne mais je suis très hermétique à toutes ces japoniaiseries    :rose:  :love:


----------



## Lila (12 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais vexer personne mais je suis très hermétique à toutes ces japoniaiseries    :rose:  :love:



..moi j'aime bien les japoniaiseries...comme sur les estampes    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..comme sur les estampes    :love:



*Et particulièrement*
les érotiques


----------



## Lila (12 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et particulièrement*
> les érotiques



...oui! :rose:   
..parce que les grues cendrées dans des jardins bucoliques de cerisiers en fleurs... :mouais: 
les boules....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

dis taho ! , tu le vends a combient ton truc apple  ?  

j'aimerais ardemment l'offrir a l'homme et l'accrocher au dessus de son bureau


----------



## Taho! (12 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis taho ! , tu le vends a combient ton truc apple  ?
> 
> j'aimerais ardemment l'offrir a l'homme et l'accrocher au dessus de son bureau


A y est, il est vendu, il part ce soir !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> A y est, il est vendu, il part ce soir !



Ça va être du plus bel effet au milieu du salon Louis XVI :affraid:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Septembre 2005)

Toute la vérité sur Taho!


----------



## Taho! (14 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Toute la vérité sur Taho!


Je connais plusieurs demoiselles qui pourraient témoigner du contraire


----------



## Stargazer (14 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je connais plusieurs demoiselles qui pourraient témoigner du contraire



J'lai toujours dit que t'étais frigide ma Tahette! !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Septembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai enfin pu remettre à Taho! sa combi-modo.  L'est pas beau notre Taho?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai enfin pu remettre à Taho! sa combi-modo.  L'est pas beau notre Taho?



LA grande claaaaaaaaaasse !


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai enfin pu remettre à Taho! sa combi-modo.  L'est pas beau notre Taho?






Pfffffffffffff........      
Tu vas être du plus bel effet dans ce costume... ​


----------



## Balooners (20 Septembre 2005)

Ah oui pas mal en effet


----------



## gKatarn (20 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai enfin pu remettre à Taho! sa combi-modo.  L'est pas beau notre Taho?



élégant et raffiné


----------



## Taho! (20 Septembre 2005)

Merci les enfants... 

Tout se paye, le saviez-vous ?


----------

